# Wireless Hardware is not bound to transport driver



## Kawaranai (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, i'm hoping to get some help to this problem i'm currently having right now. After a week of not using my Samsung XE700T1C (not to mention it was fully drained the whole time because my charger broke so I have to buy a new one), everything was all working perfectly fine but after like 5 minutes my laptop was not recieving any internet internet data anymore but my other devices were just ok with the same net connection so I decided to restart my laptop. Before my laptop restarted, it ran up to some error and automatically fixed by itself, then after it restarted, thats the time the WiFi panel went missing under the networks tab. I tried the "troubleshoot problems" which didn't do any help at all. Next thing I did is to check the device manager , there I noticed that the wireless adapter was not there so I scanned for hardware changes but it didn't work also. The last thing I did is to diagnose my wireless hardware and connection with Intel PROSet/Wireless tools which told me that the Wireless Hardware is not bound to transport driver.

If something is not clear or not mentioned from what I typed, please says so, and pardon me if I made any grammatical errors in making of this.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically, if hardware is not listed in Device Manager, the hardware is faulty.

So it sounds like the wireless adapter failed and is no longer shown in Device Manager because Windows can no longer see it connected.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Next thing I did is to check the device manager , there I noticed that the wireless adapter was not there


Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to* Integrated Peripherals*. Look for *WiFi adapter* if it is disabled, using your arrow and Enter key *Enable* it. 
If it is already Enabled or you can't find it there, the hardware may have failed, or become unplugged. On the bottom of the laptop, there is usually a flap that can be unscrewed to show the WiFi adapter. If you go to Youtube and search for your make and model# and type WiFi adapter, it should have a video of how to get to it. Make sure the adapter is slid into the motherboard securely. If it still isn't recognized you can replace it. You can get a new one from Ebay or other web sites.


----------

